# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Ik slaap minder goed door mijn partner

## Leontien

"In plaats van nog eens extra dicht tegen elkaar aan te kruipen, kunnen getrouwde stellen de nacht beter gescheiden doorbrengen. Althans, dat is wat een Britse wetenschapper beweert. Dokter Neil Stanley pleit voor slapen in aparte bedden of beter nog, aparte slaapkamers. Samen slapen zou niet alleen irritaties kunnen opwekken over snurkgedrag van de partner of over wie het meeste dekbed tot zijn beschikking heeft, maar vooral ook zorgen voor een slechte nachtrust."

Dit bericht staat in nu.nl

Nu vraag ik me af of jij 's nachts goed kan doorslapen samen met je partner of juist niet. Erger jij je aan zijn of haar gesnurk? Wordt je wakker omdat je geen deken meer hebt? Wordt je onrustig vanwege het gewoel van je partner?

Geef hieronder je stem en je mening.

----------


## bobbertje

het snurkgedrag maakt dat mijn nachtrust naar de vaantjes is.
sinds ik apart slaap gaat dat een stuk beter en ben ik veel meer uitgerust.
en mijn gevoel van gezond zijn ook.

----------


## hlandeweerd

Na bijna 45 jaar samen bijelkaar te slapen in een bed van 170 cn breed gaat het nog helemaal prima.
H.L.

----------


## Hansz

als er irritaties optreden is het moment gekomen om met elkaar over gescheiden slapen te gaan praten, er zijn 1001 redenen om apart te slapen en 1001 redenen om bij elkaar te slapen, maar als je nachtrust er aan onderdoor gaat dan lijkt mij het logisch om apart te gaan liggen.

----------


## anMa

tja helaas een groot deel van de nacht apart
ik ga om 11 uur naar bed en kan pas echt slapen als hij naar bed komt dat is om half 2 en dan na een uur word ik wakker van t gesnurk en verhuis dan meestal naar t logeerbed.
waar ik dan lekker verder slaap.
tja tis niet zo erg ..wel beter zo.
we zijn al 34 jaar getrouwd en dit is dus pas de laatste 2 jaar zo.

----------


## suuuus

ik slaap wel maar mijn partner niet omdat ik steeds half op hem kruip in mn slaap...en dat heb ik dus zelf niet door..

----------


## Lara '52

:Smile: door vele gezondsheidsproblemen van mij en door gesnurk en gewoel (nerveus type) echtgenoot ,hebben wij in het verleden 1,5 jaar apart geslapen ;maar mijn man is een knuffelaar en dat bracht andere problemen mede , gemis aan intimiteit daar hij dan ook nog 6 op 7 dagen werkte en weinig tijd tijdens de week ,maar na die tijd terug bij elkaar 
gesnurk of geen gesnurk wij blijven voortaan bijeen slapen ;

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik heb momenteel geen partner, maar ik slaap wel beter naast iemand dan zonder iemand... ben nooit wakker geworden van degene naast wie ik sliep (handig zo'n vader die bomen omzaagd in zn slaap) en niemand is wakker van mij geworden voor zover mij bekend  :Smile:

----------


## linda69

Lekker en goed slapen is zeer belangrijk, ik ga soms mijn bed echt wel uit als ik weer eens een paar ellebogen in mijn gezicht heb gehad of een paar knieen in mijn versleten rug van mijn soms woelende partner.

----------


## Tweelingetje

> "In plaats van nog eens extra dicht tegen elkaar aan te kruipen, kunnen getrouwde stellen de nacht beter gescheiden doorbrengen. Althans, dat is wat een Britse wetenschapper beweert. Dokter Neil Stanley pleit voor slapen in aparte bedden of beter nog, aparte slaapkamers. Samen slapen zou niet alleen irritaties kunnen opwekken over snurkgedrag van de partner of over wie het meeste dekbed tot zijn beschikking heeft, maar vooral ook zorgen voor een slechte nachtrust."
> 
> Dit bericht staat in nu.nl
> 
> Nu vraag ik me af of jij 's nachts goed kan doorslapen samen met je partner of juist niet. Erger jij je aan zijn of haar gesnurk? Wordt je wakker omdat je geen deken meer hebt? Wordt je onrustig vanwege het gewoel van je partner?
> 
> Geef hieronder je stem en je mening.


Ik slaap bijzonder slecht door een zagende echtgenoot. Ook woelt hij nogal in bed. Al ruim een jaar slapen wij op aparte kamers; niet gezellig, wel effectief! Maar het blijft jammer en geeft wel een eenzaam gevoel....
Maar mijn kwaliteit van slapen is enorm verbeterd!

----------


## janenietwfnbcp

Hi, 
Er schijnt wat gevonden te zijn tegen het snurken. een simpele ring, die al verkocht word in Japan, Turkey, Canada en Germany en america.

Kijk eens op www.antisnoring.com

John

----------


## Nikky278

Als ik lig, slaap ik. Niets of niemand kan me wakker houden haha. Mijn vriend daarentegen kan niet slapen doordat ik draai, mompel, snurk, en de dekens afpak. Hopelijk went hij er nog aan, of leer ik stil te liggen/zijn. Anders ben ik bang dat hij vaak in het logeerbed zal gaan liggen als hij bij mij blijft slapen...

Xx

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Nikky, heerlijk dat je zo kan slapen...

In mijn eentje draai ik veel, slaapwandel ik en wordt ik wakker van allerlei geluiden, als ik naast iemand slaap slaap ik rustiger, wordt ik minder gauw wakker en slaapwandel ik niet...

----------


## newgeneratie1968

Ik slaap tegenwoordig het liefst appart daar mijn gevoeligheid parte speelt, ik heb het wel eens geprobeerd echter de energie van de persoon die naast me ligt manifesteert zich in mijn lichaam, Hierdoor raak ik mezelf kwijt.

----------


## sietske763

wij slapen apart, door mijn slaapstoornissen, 
mijn partner heeft nergens last van en wil het natuurlijk liever anders.
maar ja...oververmoeidheid geeft irritaties, daar zijn we het gelukkig over eens.
tis natuurlijk niet leuk, lig ook liever bij hem en hij bij mij....maar soms is er geen keuze..

mensen die snel wakker worden door geluiden, snurken enz
op www.beter-slapen.nl word reclame gemaakt voor een harpic app.
dit vermindert een heleboel geluid.
zelf heb ik dat app. en word ik minder snel wakker door bv honden, spelende kinderen enz
kost 89 euro inc. verzendkosten.

----------


## Sylvia93

Tot nu toe hebben wij altijd nog apart geslapen, misschien dat we over een tijdje een keertje samen gaan slapen. Ik weet wel dat ik 's nachts er lig te woelen in bed (Lees slaan en schoppen) Of hij dat leuk zal gaan vinden  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  hehe, de tijd zal het leren, wie weet valt het achteraf allemaal nog wel mee. Tot nu toe geniet ik nog wel van het 'eigen kamer en eigen bed' hebben!

----------


## ben0911

Oordopjes?
2 bedden naast elkaar met 2 aparte dekbedjes?

Waar een wil is, is een weg.
Maar je moet het er wel samen over eens zijn. (ook beter voor de nachtrust)

----------

